# Pancreatitis diet/recipes?



## SDRecipeGirl

*I've been asked to help with finding recipes for a relative who has been diagnosed with Pancreatitis.  Any suggestions or recipes to share.  She needs to eat very low fat meals.

Thanks,
Lori*


----------



## Cathysue

*I was hospitalized with the same problem.  My diet consisted mainly of liquids, jello and something like a can of "Boost".  The best thing I suggest is that you call a dietician at one of the hospitals near you for the best answers.  It really depends on the severity.  Good luck.  It is a very painful situation.   *


----------



## Candocook

I agree with Cathysue. They should be dealing with their doctor and a dietician for recommendations.


----------



## SDRecipeGirl

*Sounds like the obvious, right... work with a dietician?  Her doctor sent her home and gave her general instructions to just follow a nonfat diet.  That's it!!  Of course I will recommend to her that she speak to a professional dietician.  Perhaps she already has.  I think she was just hoping to find some things that she could cook that would contain little or no fat.  She's getting sick of the bland stuff she's eating.

Thanks,
Lori*


----------



## lyndalou

A friend had abdominal surgery for diverticulitis, ( a resection) and she did  use Boost  and also spoke to a dietician. You can probably Google lo fat menus or go to the Food Netword web site for ideas. I do know that my friend had  to avoid anything with seeds,nuts, etc. before her surgery. She is told that she can gradually try reintroduing some of those things into her diet , but she is reluctant to do so.


----------



## Michael in FtW

Well - this probably fits with the "guidelines" the doctor gave:

1) High carb and low (30g or less per day) fat diet is usually the norm. Carbohydrates give energy. They're present in foods made from starches (complex carbohydrates) or sugars (simple carbohydrates). She should try to get most of her daily calories from complex carbohydrates found in fruits, grains, vegetables and legumes. If the diet guidelines the doctor gave do not include the amount of fat that is permissable - ASK HIM/HER how much fat to eat each day because some fat is essential! So, some lean protein would not be ruled out - but whole milk, butter, cheese probably would.

2) Eat more and smaller meals*.* The more you eat during a meal, the greater the amount of digestive juices your pancreas must produce. Instead of large meals, eat smaller, more frequent meals.

3) No alcohol or caffine (coffee, tea or cola drinks)

4) No nicotine - no smoking, dippin' or chewin'

You know what dietary guidelines the doctor gave - you'll just have to look for some recipes that fit those guidelines. But, basically, don't worry about carbs - just look for ways to reduce the fat in her diet.

Most doctors don't have a dietician or nutritionist on staff in their office (I've only know one - and she was his wife) ... so you might try calling your local hospital and asking to speak to the head dietician. Or - you can just "wing it" and do a Google search on low-fat recipes and see what you can come up with ... there's a bunch I am sure.


----------



## Half Baked

SDRecipeGirl said:
			
		

> *Sounds like the obvious, right... work with a dietician? Her doctor sent her home and gave her general instructions to just follow a nonfat diet. That's it!! Of course I will recommend to her that she speak to a professional dietician. Perhaps she already has. I think she was just hoping to find some things that she could cook that would contain little or no fat. She's getting sick of the bland stuff she's eating.*
> 
> *Thanks,*
> *Lori*


 
When the dr sent me to a dietician, honestly from my studying, I really did know more than her.  My problem was regarding cholesterol.


----------



## SDRecipeGirl

*Thanks everyone for your comments and suggestions!  Very helpful.  I will pass the information along to her.

Lori*


----------



## lovecd

From my experience working in a hospital with pancreatitis patients, the diet usually goes from clear liquids to full liquids to not only low fat, but also bland and soft foods.  It really does depend on the severity though.
I would personally recommend things like oatmeal, mashed potatoes, puddings, mac n cheese,... anything you can "mash" with a fork is how I have explained it to patients. 
I am not a dietician or a doctor, this is just my observation.


----------

